# Thinking of buying a Hyatt - 1300 points Is is enough?



## davevt98 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I found a good deal for a Hyatt that gives me 1300 points.  I am currently negotiating for $6500.  I have been reading a few threads and might consider getting more points.  

We typically only travel during off season but would probably take advantage of the split weeks (long weekends most of the time).  We don't have kids now but will within the next couple of years.  Should I pay more for more points or do you think that 1300 points will suffice?  

Thanks for all your advice. Its a great forum and resource.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 4, 2008)

1300 points might work now (no kids), but will not work well once you need a 2-BR during school vacations.

I analyzed this to death recently (trying to decide whether or not to buy a second unit to get more points, or to sell what I have and buy a larger point unit).  The extra points pay for themselves after approximately 6 years, as follows:

Here's a recent ebay auction where an 1880 point week sold for $11651:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140261315136&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Ignoring the cost of money and assuming maintenance fees stay static (which won't happen, but makes the math easier!):  

1300 points @ $6500, plus 6 years of $900 maintenance fees = $11900, for which you get 7800 points (cost per point = $1.52).  

1880 points @ $11651, plus 6 years of $900 maintenance fees = $17051, for which you get 11280 points (cost per point = $1.51)

Prior to year 6, your cost per point is higher for the larger-point unit.  

As long as Hyatt maintains its current high standards, you can *probably * get your additional $5150 back should you decide to sell somewhere down the line -- but, that's certainly not guaranteed and shouldn't be counted on.

Just my opinion, but I think it's worth it to buy a better season.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2008)

1300points are pure JUNK unless you are adding to your hyatt position!

You can not and will not be staying in Hawaii for 1300 points.

Folks remember HYATT is a great system and the more the points you have the better you are for all your options for vacations.

GO to KAL's Website he has the best info.

1880,2000 or 2200 is the best points to start with.


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 4, 2008)

That's a little harsh .... I think it all depends on your personal vacation style.  I'm not a believer in putting all my "timeshare eggs" in one basket, and when I bought my silver (1400 point) week (resale, of course), I saved almost enough money (vs. a gold week) to pay for a gold Harborside week.  All economics aside, I'd rather have a Harborside week and a silver Hyatt, than a gold Hyatt -- but that's just me.  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Floridaski (Sep 4, 2008)

*It depends on your needs*

I also think saying a 1300 point week is junk is harsh - you can stay off season in many Hyatt properties for this point level. 

But, once you have kids, you really would need more points due to larger unit and time of year needed for travel.

We are actually having trouble using all our Hyatt points.  We are going to keep them, at some point our son will be out of school.  Then we will be more flexible and can use them for a studio in Aspen, Beaver Creek etc...  We love to ski and plan on splitting our retirement between Florida and Colorado.  So, the Hyatt system will add a nice benefit to our retirement.

But, if somebody can get a 1300 point week for a comfortable level for them it may be a good way to start in the Hyatt system.  If they get a screaming deal - they can always resell and buy a higher week.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2008)

YES you are both correct JUNK is a harsh word SORRY.

What can you get at any of the new Hyatt resorts? Midweek 2 bedroom? Full week in a studio(yes).


I just feel 1300 is very low.  I wonder why do people stay in Studios the smallest unit my wife and I would except would be a 1 bedroom. In a studio i would just get a hotel unit.

Remember 2200,2000,1880,1400,1300 and 1100 points all pay the exact amount in MF's per year.

I remember when a few of the HYATT GREATS(KAL,MESA,MLC) of this Tug board always said do not buy below a 1880 Im sure glad I took their advise and wisdom, I cant not thank them enought.


----------



## frankhi (Sep 5, 2008)

I bot a 1300 pt week cheap and use it most every year for a 4 nt stay at Sunset Harbor (2br) with Hyatt pts, and a 1 week stay at one of the Royals in Cancun (1br) or Marriotts in Aruba (1br) by depositing the remaining points with II.


----------



## The Conch Man (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey y'all, we bought a 1300 point two bedroom, three bath townhouse at Sunset Harbor in 1996, the newest building (Green) facing the Gulf for Memorial Day week. We had our daughter with us every year & used the unit every year except once which we split-up & got a one bedroom for a week plus left over points we used to extend our visit at Sunset Harbor. Its got nothing to do with of how many points you buy, its your way of using the unit for the reason you buy the timeshare.

Not all of us out here are rich to buy all these high points just so you can do whatever ya want, that's good but doesn't fit everyone to a peach, so stop preaching that you have to buy the most points!


----------



## Pit (Sep 5, 2008)

I agree with those who advise you to study the point charts and spend some time thinking about how you would use the points (i.e. where will you stay, unit size, season). 1300 pts may be enough for you or it may not. Only you can determine that.

It doesn't make sense to buy more than you will use. If you buy resale, you can always rearrange your timeshare portfolio in the future without taking it in the shorts.

Others have mentioned Kal's web site, which has all the information you will need. Here's a link..
http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 5, 2008)

Im sorry i was not trying to preach put if you can get a great deal on a 1880 for a  few thousand more I would just suggest buying the most points because  like most of us you will be back to buy more points.

Hyatt is not a cheap product for some of those people that might think so.

When you own any amount of points at Hyatt you will lve the Hyatt system.

 Go to the BEST Hyatt Website out there http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm

Kal has the best info and true up to date info. Also I hear Kal is going to be having some new pictures of Northstar next week and some new info on the hyatts new properties. 

c85


----------



## mesamirage (Sep 5, 2008)

CONGRATS to Steve Dallas!!


----------

